
Why Engineers Hop Jobs - ashish_0x90
http://teddziuba.com/2010/05/why-engineers-hop-jobs.html
======
hga
An excellent and concise 5 paragraph essay on why his generation "job hops".

It occurs to me that we may be seeing a measured and reasonable response to
general trends in US technology management. In the run up to Y2K a lot of
programmers said that management had gotten quite bad in the '90s (I'm not
sure that I can tell since I spend the '80s in the Boston area and the '90s in
the D.C. area).

It was during that period that we started to realize that the wholesale
layoffs of mainframe programmers weren't just an "old dog, new tricks" issue
but one of gross age discrimination, that salaried programming positions
largely evaporate as one hits the 35-40 range (there are a few fields where
this doesn't seem to be generally true, e.g. embedded and classified Federal
government work). And I think it all came to a head in the dot.com crash early
in this century, when we saw what seems like a permanent sharp decline in CS
undergraduate enrollment in this country.

"Generation Y" frankly hadn't been given any good reasons to be very "loyal",
and many of them and us older types have adjusted our attitudes towards work
in the light of harsh experience, ours and those older. There's now no
shortage of programmer parents who are telling their children and the peers of
their children to avoid the field, although with the Great Recession it might
become one of the "least worst" options. E.g. trying to become a lawyer or
doctor looks even more iffy right at this moment and of course the financial
industry is making what looks to be a long term retreat from its bubble.

~~~
harshpotatoes
I agree with both this comment and the article 100%.

------
jcapote
Spot on.

